# Oil pressure indicator on - dipstick looks high



## drcas (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I drive a 2009 Jetta Wagon - 2.5L gas engine.

I just had to replace the battery, and the car sat in my driveway for a couple days till I got around to getting a new one last night. This morning it was around -12C so I let the car idle a few minutes, then started driving to work (slowly). A couple blocks from my house the oil pressure light & buzzer came on. I pulled over, checked the dipstick - oil level looked high. At that point I was only ~5 minutes drive from work (and already late), so I drove the rest of the way. The oil pressure light flashed the whole way, but didn't buzz.

It's been a few thousand km since my last oil change, and I'm pretty sure at some point since then I've checked the oil level and found it normal.

I live in Yukon where it's pretty cold. This morning wasn't too bad but it definitely got down around -20C in the time it was sitting batteryless. Seems like cold oil could cause low pressure but then I don't understand why the level looks high!?

Any help would be much appreciated - I'm a bit nervous about the drive home. Thanks!


----------



## drcas (Dec 3, 2014)

A bit more info, in case it helps:
Odometers at ~105000km. I've had it since 2012 when it was at ~45000km. The only other time the oil pressure light has come on was due to a faulty oil filter o-ring. That time, the dipstick was bone dry, turned out there was only about a liter of oil left when the light came on.


----------



## drcas (Dec 3, 2014)

I think I knocked the sensor loose when I changed the battery.


----------

